# Fall



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Is anyone else excited that Fall is here? I probably won't get to go this year but I'm always happy to see the arrival of Fall and the start of mushroom season.

Fall also means the opportunity of picking some good sticks after the leaves drop this year. Since I've only grabbed a couple random sticks before this year I don't have much in the way of stock to work with yet. It will be nice to get enough to keep me busy for next year.

Rodney


----------



## norson (Jan 15, 2015)

am color blind so do not fully appreciate the colors, but I agree, there's something refreshing about this season . . . yet it also indicates something else is just around the corner, i.e., frost/snow/ice which I do not appreciate.

Sorry

-neb


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Autumn for me is a time to look around the woods ,to check out availability for harvesting the shanks once the sap falls

Got to admit its a picturesque view around the Lincolnshire wolds where we live with its underlatting hills

but it dosnt last long . then the dreaded winter is here short days grey sky's and cold ..not my favourite time of year Give me a summers evening and a pint of real ale with friends.and a game of croquet

Siberian swans have started arriving in England its very early for them as it usually is a sign of along hard winter when they arrive this early

Berwick swans have also arrived another sign of winter so things not looking very promising


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Sounds a lot like where I live. Western Washington State has a reputation for being rainy but it isn't the rain that gets to you. It's the endless grey skys in the winter that get old after a while.

Rodney


----------

